# Raleigh RSW 16



## kunzog (Mar 30, 2020)

I just completed a restoration on my 1965 Raleigh RSW 16  (Raleigh Small Wheel)  Started with a really nice bike, just needed new 16 x 2.125 white tires, new balls in crank, new brake pads, new RSW decals and lots of cleaning and polishing. It had a Sturmey Archer Dyno Hub that supplies power to the front and rear light. SA 3 speed.  Rear bag is easily removed. In the UK where this bike was made they are called "Shoppers".  Easy to get around town and markets.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 30, 2020)

Does that model collapse?


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 30, 2020)

Wow! Nice job! That's a good looking bike. I like it.


----------



## juvela (Mar 30, 2020)

-----

Fine example.

Very nice work!

Those are some looooooooog reach calipers.

Did they come kitted with white tyres?

-----


----------



## kunzog (Mar 30, 2020)

1951 C.W.S said:


> Does that model collapse?



no. it's solid


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice! I have two waiting for me to work on. One is green and the other one is red like yours. I need to decide which color I like better and sell the other one. I'm leaning towards keeping the green one. The only part that I am missing between the two is a front wheel.


----------



## kunzog (Mar 30, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Fine example.
> 
> ...



Yes they originally came with all white tires but not as aggressive tread as I put on mine.  Hard to find the proper tires.


----------

